# Clearing dynamic routing entries



## Vivekananthan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

   We are using FreeBSD 9.2 for loadbalancing purpose. Recently we were changing the gateway of the switches for a testing. But FreeBSD keep entries of old gateway IPs in the dynamic routing tables and does not clear it immediately. So we need to login and restart the routing service every time.

   Is there any option to clear dynamic routing entries automatically without restarting routing service every time.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 27, 2015)

You mention dynamic routing entries.  Are you referring to using DHCP to receive a default route or using a routing daemon on your system to manage routes?


----------



## Vivekananthan (Jan 27, 2015)

junovitch said:


> You mention dynamic routing entries.  Are you referring to using DHCP to receive a default route or using a routing daemon on your system to manage routes?



Hi,

We have configured static IPs for the servers and using routing daemon only on the systems.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## Vivekananthan (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,

The issue was fixed by putting the below entries in sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect=0
```


----------

